# I made a DIY betta hammock :-)



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Who needs to spend extra money on a pre-made betta hammock when you can just do this...

















Bowie approves


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

That's great (and no wires). I like to just float bunches of Anubias for shade and for hiding and sleeping in near the surface.


----------



## Sereya (Jun 15, 2015)

Awesome, it looks neat! 
I made the canvas type since I don't have any silk leaves laying around.
My Betta loves his too.

We need to trade suction cups though lol


----------



## Zuu (Jun 23, 2015)

great !
where do you find just suction cups?


----------



## aquahome44 (Jul 2, 2015)

That's really cool, Sereya. How did you make it (secure the ends together and attach it to the tank?) Where do you get random suction cups?


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Mines just an old suction cup from a thermometer I had that broke (not in the tank thankfully!). I also purchased some suction hooks from a dollar store and removed the metal hooks for backups  I'll probably remove most of the stem from the leaf and attach it to the cup with silicon later on.

Your hammock is really cute Sereya!


----------



## Sereya (Jun 15, 2015)

You can order suction cups from amazon, find em in your local craft dept, or buy cheap bathroom accessories from like the dollar tree or general for 1$ and cabbage the cups off them.

As for the tube I just use a lighter and melt the ends together and then run it along the edges to make sure everything is smooth.

You can also tie them with like fishing line or zip ties if you prefer. (Be careful of sharp edges with zip ties though)


----------



## Mitu (Jul 10, 2015)

Woohoo, exactly! As long it is close to the surface and won't harm the bettas fins, they like it. I used a large silk flower and propped it up near the surface with plastic decorations, he instantly took a liking to it and sleeps in it everyday!


----------



## Sereya (Jun 15, 2015)

So yeah I made two.... One for each opposite end of the tank....
The mystery snail decided to lay a clutch of eggs on my lid and they fell in during a water change so I grabbed them and quickly threw them in the back tube (that the betta rarely uses he likes the front one) and raised it up out of the water to keep the eggs safe.

My betta has been upset and patrolling under the tube like he is trying to figure out how to pull it back down ever since lol.


----------

